# Eric Johnson style open voiced triads and inversions.



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is the lesson with TAB.
http://jeremyrouse.weebly.com/1/post/2013/03/eric-johnson-style-chord-voicings.html
And here is a video playing the examples. 
[video=youtube;MgQPx3SXBIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgQPx3SXBIY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi hnjr2,

Thanks for posting this. Very interesting.

Found your notes for this on your site very helpful.

http://jeremyrouse.weebly.com/1/category/chord voicings and theory/1.html


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks ST, I'm just getting back to working on my online lessons after a lazy summer. Hope there's something useful there for everyone.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Canadian Musician Magazine is running this article over their next couple issues! It's an honour to have my pontifications picked up by a nation wide magazine. 
Page 25. http://issuu.com/cmonline/docs/sp_cm_novdec13_1_


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I found this very interesting, thanks!


----------

